# Importer plusieurs contacts dans un groupe du carnet d'adres



## olstarz (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Nouveau venu sur Mac, voilà mon souci.
Je mets à jour mon carnet d'adresses. Pour ne pas avoir à tout retaper, dans Mail, je cherche à récupérer les adresses d'un mail reçu (tous les destinataires, une cinquantaine) pour les importer dans un groupe du carnet d'adresses (et pas dans le répertoire principal, pour qu'ils ne soient pas au milieu des 500 contacts déjà enregistrés), et cela me semble impossible...
Merci de votre aide.

MacOls


----------



## Aliboron (7 Février 2011)

olstarz a dit:


> .../... cela me semble impossible...


Par contre, rien ne t'empêche, une fois les contacts importés, de faire une recherche (via ce qu'Apple appelle un "Groupe intelligent") sur le critère "la fiche a été modifiée le..." Cela devrait te permettre de récupérer les contacts assez facilement pour leur affecter un groupe. Non ?


----------



## olstarz (7 Février 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Par contre, rien ne t'empêche, une fois les contacts importés, de faire une recherche (via ce qu'Apple appelle un "Groupe intelligent") sur le critère "la fiche a été modifiée le..." Cela devrait te permettre de récupérer les contacts assez facilement pour leur affecter un groupe. Non ?



Je tente de suite, et je vous dis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------




Aliboron a dit:


> Par contre, rien ne t'empêche, une fois les contacts importés, de faire une recherche (via ce qu'Apple appelle un "Groupe intelligent") sur le critère "la fiche a été modifiée le..." Cela devrait te permettre de récupérer les contacts assez facilement pour leur affecter un groupe. Non ?



Je viens d'essayer...le souci est que tous mes contacts ont été importés hier, donc je suis obligé d'attendre au moins 24h, car si je fais la recherche sur des modifications datant de moins d'un jour, j'ai tout mon carnet d'adresses...
Donc, je retente demain.
Merci pour le coup de pouce.


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2011)

olstarz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouveau venu sur Mac, voilà mon souci.
> Je mets à jour mon carnet d'adresses. Pour ne pas avoir à tout retaper, dans Mail, je cherche à récupérer les adresses d'un mail reçu (tous les destinataires, une cinquantaine) pour les importer dans un groupe du carnet d'adresses (et pas dans le répertoire principal, pour qu'ils ne soient pas au milieu des 500 contacts déjà enregistrés), et cela me semble impossible...
> ...



Bonjour, 
Si, c'est possible =====> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-adresses-depuis-mail-591842.html#post7723512


----------



## cheb (2 Avril 2014)

Je relance le post car je viens de trouver mon bonheur : je voulais importer dans mon carnet d'adresse, dans un groupe créé TOUS les contacts (en Cc) d'un mail qui m'a été envoyé :

La solution Mailscript ! https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/9178/mail-scripts/

Le script s'installe dans son dossier application > mailscript > et l'on choisie son option, la mienne étaient Add adresses .... 

Avant je dois choisir le mail qui m'intéresse, sélectionner les adresses mail à copier

Et une nouvelle fenêtre en français m'indique les adresses à importer (le dossier de réception aussi) et en voiture simone, j'ai ENFIN ces 500 adresses mails à en 2 secondes dans mon carnet d'adresse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2018)

Bjr est-ce que qq1 sait où aller pour voir toutes mes adresses mail ? Il faut que j'en supprime une ? merci


----------

